# Tagless T-shirt coating? Fruit of the Loom, etc.



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been testing out some laser transfers on some fruit of the loom tagless tees. I want to transfer my own label over their label but it seems as though my transfer will never adhere in any area around the tag or even on the back of the shirt where the tag is printed. Is there some type of coating that companies are using now to keep printers from printing over their tagless tags? If not, what are some methods I can try using my laser heat transfers to print over them?

Thanks for any help.


----------

